
Why You Should Never Use Google Authenticator Again - urza
https://blog.trezor.io/why-you-should-never-use-google-authenticator-again-e166d09d4324
======
Bino
If only there were a solution I could buy... ;) No, I do believe you should
use Google Authenticator, it’s free, easy to implement and adds a lot of
security over just passswords.

